

Twitter (not Facebook) Will Be The Brand Advertising Platform of The Future - ajkohn
http://www.blindfiveyearold.com/twitter-will-win-the-social-brand-advertising-war

======
thelostagency
Hmm... i do agree there is a disconnect but looking at revenue, it's Facebook
that is still the darling of the media world also looking at what Facebook
Australia is doing with their new CEO being poached from Google their Head of
Mobile/Social in Asia/Pacific
[http://afr.com/p/business/marketing_media/facebook_poaches_g...](http://afr.com/p/business/marketing_media/facebook_poaches_google_executive_feCYEfHzttyjnuPPK6D3oM)

~~~
ajkohn
Yes, Facebook is still the leader here. It's taken a good 6 years for Twitter
to decide it wanted to be a real business and there was a lot of drama at the
executive level.

But in the last year Twitter has a clear direction and they're moving on it
fast. So I see 2012 as the build year and 2013 as the conquer year.

The funny thing about that Facebook Australia announcement is that they
identify mobile as an achilles heel they have to solve. Facebook let mobile
pass them by and now they're playing catch up.

